# Relocating to Philippines from UK



## Crash888 (18 d ago)

Apologies if I am posting this in the wrong place, have only just joined.

I am looking to relocate to the Philippines via SRRV route. I have spent two years researching and feel that I am reasonably well informed on some issues but very green on others. I am an accountant by profession and have now retired, am 57.

I am comfortable financially to be able to relocate but I would ideally like to make contact with someone who has already been through relocation from U.K. to Philippines and who has lived there for some time already.

I am looking into initially buying a condo unit and then transferring to a 25+25 year lease. If someone is interested in sharing their valuable advice and experience and guiding me through the process I would happily find some way to recompense you for your time and effort.

Alternatively, if someone could point me in the right direction of a professional service (like a one-stop shop) that specialises in this I would be most grateful.

Thank you
James


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Crash888 said:


> Apologies if I am posting this in the wrong place, have only just joined.
> 
> I am looking to relocate to the Philippines via SRRV route. I have spent two years researching and feel that I am reasonably well informed on some issues but very green on others. I am an accountant by profession and have now retired, am 57.
> 
> ...


The PRA have their own agents who will lead you through the who process and free of charge. Have you ever been to the Philippines, if not come here and spend a bit of time trying different areas to get a hang on the country and where you think you would be happy. Do you have medical issue so need to be near a good hospital, near and airport, city life or in the provinces.etc.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary is from UK and know much. (Gary wrote during I wrote 

One thing I know though 
You are aiming at lease land. Better RENT the condo of several reasons. One is it can be hard to sell it for ok price in many places.


----------



## Crash888 (18 d ago)

Gary D said:


> The PRA have their own agents who will lead you through the who process and free of charge. Have you ever been to the Philippines, if not come here and spend a bit of time trying different areas to get a hang on the country and where you think you would be happy. Do you have medical issue so need to be near a good hospital, near and airport, city life or in the provinces.etc.


Thank you for your response. I have been to the Philippines a number of times and am certain on the area I would like to settle. I am well informed of the process but lack the experience of living there and the pitfalls to look out for especially in terms of dealing with real estate matters


----------



## Crash888 (18 d ago)

Lunkan said:


> Gary is from UK and know much. (Gary wrote during I wrote
> 
> One thing I know though
> You are aiming at lease land. Better RENT the condo of several reasons. One is it can be hard to sell it for ok price in many places.


Thank you for your response. I think it would pay for itself over a short to medium term versus renting but I appreciate your advice regarding resale problems and will rework the figures bearing this in mind


----------



## Crash888 (18 d ago)

Crash888 said:


> Thank you for your response. I think it would pay for itself over a short to medium term versus renting but I appreciate your advice regarding resale problems and will rework the figures bearing this in mind


Just thought of one other thing…if I buy a condo over a certain amount I believe that the money I pay for my SRRV will be released for this purpose


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Crash888 said:


> Thank you for your response. I think it would pay for itself over a short to medium term versus renting but I appreciate your advice regarding resale problems and will rework the figures bearing this in mind


 Some earn, but many get problem. You can look in the other topic about buying condo or not. 


Crash888 said:


> Just thought of one other thing…if I buy a condo over a certain amount I believe that the money I pay for my SRRV will be released for this purpose


 Yes. Its to pay costs if the foreigner get ill/die so Philippine government dont risk to get costs. Its allowed to something other else too. Stocks? I havent memoriced (because when I did read the rules I aimed at 13a or SIRV visa.) 
SIRV demand depot too, higher minimum, but can be used for some other things, aiming at business investments.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I was in Makati most of August 2022 and September 2022 to get my SRRV.

From day of application, it took 6 weeks plus 1 day. Then I flew back to USA.

My PRA paid helper for the SRRV was James Biron who I highly recommend.

You need around 2 months of tourist visa (or more) in your passport or the PRA will not accept your application. 1 month tourist visa is not enough. The PRA will hold your passport during the 6+ weeks of processing. I stayed in Makati within 1km of my passport at PRA.

I had difficulty getting my FBI criminal background check apostil by USA state department, so James got me a $10 interpol check done by PRA. Because PRA did it, PRA knows it was not a forgery, so no apostil necessary.

The deposit and PRA fees were done by 2 swift bank transfers.

I had all medical tests done in the USA, and for $20 USD his doctor came to James's office, talked with me, looked at the lab test results, and signed the PRA medical form.


James Biron
+63 927 784 1111

You can call James with this number.
If you use the free WhatsApp then you can call and text him at that number for free.

If you want recommendation for Makati, what hotel, where to eat, best hospital, contact me privately. 

The loudest voices here hate city life, but some expats live in cities. Some in condominiums, even in Makati. Because I only lived in Makati for 7 weeks, I can not advise you what areas of Philippines are best to live in. But, I do have personal preferences.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Also several banks refused to open a bank account for me. James called his friend the bank manager, when I arrived at the bank someone called my name before I could reach the service kiosk computer. I got VIP service. Have 2 accounts, USD and PHP accounts.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Also several banks refused to open a bank account for me. James called his friend the bank manager, when I arrived at the bank someone called my name before I could reach the service kiosk computer. I got VIP service. Have 2 accounts, USD and PHP accounts.


I also highly recommend James. He made the process as easy to understand as possible. I also use him for renewals.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Crash888 said:


> I am looking into initially buying a condo unit


Couldn't be easier, they're all over every big city.



Crash888 said:


> then transferring to a 25+25 year lease.


Couldn't be harder, nowhere in any big city.



Crash888 said:


> I think it would pay for itself over a short to medium term versus renting


A house would, a condo has monthly dues that factor in.



Crash888 said:


> if I buy a condo over a certain amount I believe that the money I pay for my SRRV will be released for this purpose


They can be, if you include the PRA on the condo title, which means if you ever sell it then those funds go back to the PRA.


----------



## Crash888 (18 d ago)

Shadowman said:


> Couldn't be easier, they're all over every big city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, this gives me more to think about and I am starting to come to the conclusion that I may be better to rent a condo for say 12 months which would give me plenty of time to decide where best to go from there.

Understand re 25+25 and my intention on that was to consider provinces but I realise that brings a whole host of other considerations into play.

Good point on PRA being included on title, something I had not appreciated until now.

Realise now the need for a softer start with first 12 months renting. Like the idea of Grass Residences in Quezon City unless anyone feels I need talking out of that one


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Crash888 said:


> Thank you, this gives me more to think about and I am starting to come to the conclusion that I may be better to rent a condo for say 12 months which would give me plenty of time to decide where best to go from there.


  Yes much better rent first.



Crash888 said:


> Understand re 25+25 and my intention on that was to consider provinces but I realise that brings a whole host of other considerations into play.


 1. If at Palawan province, we can perhaps solve the legalities for you
2. if seller dont agree. I have idea how you can do it anywhere with land seller by pay him to agree  
3. Need checking, but I suppouse the condo solution can be used if want house too, if find one more foreigner being interested in same location. And 3 Filipinos but I suppouse thats easy. (The 40/60 proportion rule.) That idea I suggested a foreigner with land access a bit north of Puerto Princesa, who thought of solving the problem many foreigners have with geting good quality houses built, but I dont know if he have done it.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> I have idea how you can do it anywhere with land seller by pay him to agree


Say I'm a land seller. You're interested in leasing my 300 sqm land, I'm selling it for 10m which is actually low for subdivisions but I'm expecting a fast sale.

Make an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Topic is already going off the rails. 
One thing to know Crash888 is that you will need to get police clearance from UK and then have that apostilled. Would be smart to start the process now whilst still in UK.
"An "apostille" is *a form of authentication issued to documents for use in countries that participate in the Hague Convention of 1961*. "
If you can bring that with you it will make the SRRV application and process faster and easier. 
As you will discover in Philippines there are things that are supposed to done a certain way ie no bank accounts for tourists ...but then things that can be done ie getting a bank account when a tourist. 
You will find a wonderful treasure trove of inconsistencies and contradictions. Its not a madhouse but it certaibly can be maddening. Hopefully you know ( some ) what you are getting into.. From a Brit, been retired for past 6 years with SRRV visa.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

freebiefan said:


> One thing to know Crash888 is that you will need to get police clearance from UK and then have that apostilled.


That can be waived three ways:

1) over 70 years old

2) five years of Philippine residency

3)



Howard_Z said:


> interpol check done by PRA


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

2) five years of Philippine residency "

Ummm see his post.. hes just getting ready to move to the Philippines, and he stated his age as being 57, therefor probably maybe just perhaps neither of those are applicable.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

freebiefan said:


> hes just getting ready to move to the Philippines, and he stated his age as being 57


For clarity you should have included that in _your _post instead of making a general statement, although you'd still be wrong because:



Howard_Z said:


> interpol check done by PRA


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Perhaps some members should read the members replies properly instead of jumping the gun and posting nothing.
Read your half empty replies Shadowman, have another gin and tonic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> Say I'm a land seller. You're interested in leasing my 300 sqm land, I'm selling it for 10m which is actually low for subdivisions but I'm expecting a fast sale.
> 
> Make an offer I can't refuse.


 Easy 
Give whole agreed amount direct as a no interest loan. If seller hesitate and buyer dont bother about geting money back by he will be dead in 50 years (and the land cost can be very low compared to the cost to build the house anyway) then that loan can be written off in 50 years. 
Plus a small yearly lease fee.

Or a biger lease fee ballanced by a bit less than that amount interest per year.

Then seller get all he asked for PLUS keep the land and get the building after 50 years (plus a small amount every year.)


Shadowman said:


> That can be waived three ways:
> 
> 2) five years of Philippine residency


 Isnt it 6 (12) months in Phils?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Flattery will get you anywhere or some might say that sarcasm and derogatory remarks are the lowest form of wit.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Well said Pagbati.. some folk here seem to think they can write anything at will and assume their words will be taken as gospel..despite it being clear they either know very little about the subject matter , nor have any interest in keeping threads on track. 
This poor fellow crash888 was probably hoping for a decent input from members here with solid reliable experienced postings. 
Instead he got nonsense posted by one fine fellow who persists in writing nonsense. 
Maybe he nothing left to do except try to wind folk up.....instead he comes across as a sad argumentative non contributory know nothing.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> If you're ready to make a 50 year commitment to lease a plot of land to build your last house on, why not just become a citizen to actually own it all? If citizenship is impossible, than none of the options are really any good, but at least that's an interesting one...


 *Thats much to slow. * If aiming at that, my solution can have a paragraph with option to get the owning later.

For myself I have a better solution  But for such its needed to have a business, which need land for the business, not only to solve to get space for house for own living, but its legal a manufactory (part) owner build a living house at same land. (I have access to hectares of such land but not so nice view there, so I would probably add an other land with nicer view or lease at ancestorial land my business partner have.)


freebiefan said:


> Well said Pagbati.. some folk here seem to think they can write anything at will and assume their words will be taken as gospel..despite it being clear they either know very little about the subject matter , nor have any interest in keeping threads on track.
> This poor fellow crash888 was probably hoping for a decent input from members here with solid reliable experienced postings.
> Instead he got nonsense posted by one fine fellow who persists in writing nonsense.
> Maybe he nothing left to do except try to wind folk up.....instead he comes across as a sad argumentative non contributory *know nothing.*


 
He dont even know city air is polluted, when there are some trees too... 🤣


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> *Thats much to slow. * If aiming at that, my solution can have a paragraph with option to get the owning later.


"By the way if I become a citizen than I have the option to buy the land at the original price less the total payments to date"




Lunkan said:


> For myself I have a better solution  But for such its needed to have a business


That makes it a worse solution


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys... Report violations don't talk about the moderator on the forum, I have a life and am very busy running my wifes SS paperwork but I'll get to it.

Shadow got me again, that's my fault, give me some time I'm traveling in public transportation. . Stop the reporting now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The topic still is:

Relocating to Philippines from UK


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> "By the way if I become a citizen than I have the option to buy the land at the original price less the total payments to date"


 Perhaps you make such stupid contracts, I dont 
You didnt even understand the "seller" have a LOAN at the real estate to the leasee, which can be used to not paying any extra. (Except the TINY yearly "lease fees".)


Shadowman said:


> That makes it a worse solution


 And thats just a stupid comment of yours... 


*So OP better use my ideas if he want access to land which seller want to sell, not to lease out.*


----------

